# What can I do with this area under the stairs?



## michelle k. (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Bamboo,
your space under the stairs is perfect for a home desk / internet station. At a desk, you sit down so you don't need to worry about bumping your head on the stair. Next off, i love watching tv while cooking in the kitchen, with an internet desk here you can watch online TV, or search & read recipes. It's also good for times when you find you are stuck in the kitchen all day getting a dinner together and want company in the kitchen - that won't taste up all your food or drive you crazy with suggestions, they can just sit and surf the web while your busy in the kitchen.
Ikea sells special shelving brackets & shelves that can be easily installed to your under the stair area. have a look :
http://images.ikea.com/assetbank-ik...niture&sortAttributeId=0&sortDescending=false

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=EKBY...w=119&start=0&ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:82


----------



## bamboo168 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Michelle, I love the angled wall shelving, and a desk is great idea, I was worried about the low overhead clearance.


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

It could also be a plant stand or a place to store shoes and coats with hooks on the walls


----------



## Trav'sgirl (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't know if you have little ones around...kids, grandkids, nieces or nephews that would come visit, but I saw an awesome idea in a magazine (I don't remember which one). One couple had converted their under-stairs closet into a child's play room. Colorful paint, pint sized furniture, etc. made the tiny space feel all their own. It was a really cute space. Granted, for your place you might have to put up a couple little walls in order to do that. But I love the desk idea also, especially if A. there won't be kids around anyway, or B. the cabin is lacking space for an office desk elsewhere. Have fun with it!


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Are you currently living there? 

I'd recommend waiting a while. Don't fill it just to fill it. 
Do you have a separate dining room? You may not have too much room if a dining table goes in that area. 
In time it should become obvious what is needed, whether it is a small desk or possibly a bench to take off and store shoes and boots.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Careful not to do anything that will restrict airflow to the cold air return!


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

i second the desk idea


----------



## ifi.131 (Sep 1, 2012)

I also feel the desk idea is best!! With ample light flowing from the window! It would be a perfect place for your desk!


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

what ever you decide pay attention to what sdsester said ..... if you block of the vent you'll affect your system


----------



## Pianolady (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd want a pantry of some kind, but I cook _a lot_ and can always use more storage space. Maybe something with a wine rack built in, a wine fridge, or a tall dorm refrigerator for cans/bottles.


----------

